# Looking for Job in IT / Telco



## asaf187 (Jun 22, 2007)

HI,

I am looking for work in Dubai, Can somebody tell me of good agency I could contact.

Im from London UK got 12 years exp working as a Senior Network Engineer, Certified to Cisco CCNP & Norte NNCSE.

I have spoken to a few local agency in the UK and they tell me of the roles but I never get the feedback as I know that the role is not live with them. Would be nice to chat to the Agency in Dubai for any live jobs going.

Also I would like to know where to stay and the rate of rent currently together with what schooling cost would be for 2 kids aged 7 & 10.

Plus any other information that you deem relevant would be apreciated.


----------

